

oDesk is now UpWork! - wowsig11
https://www.upwork.com/

======
heimatau
This seems like a bad decision. Unless they are trying to start over and they
couldn't recover their reputation management issues. Even then, still a bad
choice, imho. Probably will be successful for them as a business but I'm
concerned they haven't fixed their underlying operation issues.

